# The Moria army.



## Alatar (May 19, 2005)

Gorm stood in the darkness of the mine. Khazad-dum, now moria, was theres. At tonights victory feast they would come, the forces of darkness would come.
The light of a torch lit the hallway and a troll lumbured in.
They were coming.


----------



## Darotek (May 23, 2005)

((hey, mind if I join you? Tell me if you'd like my profile...))

The Dark Elf turned to Gorm, his blood-red sword drawn and sweat beginning to form at the roots of his black ringlets. This new threat that stood so close to him made his saliva turn sour in his mouth, yet he would not let on to being frightened--he was far too proud for that. Instead he called to Gorm,
"The one who takes him down gets the last ration of wine, pal, how 'bout that?"


----------



## Alatar (May 25, 2005)

the troll looked at them with confusion dawning on its face, All the elves were out yet here was one and a dwarf and they were going to kill him!

"Stop" a voice like drums " we are all freinds here Dwarf did you not fight alongside us O petty dwarf, and you an elf, i do not know what you thought but if you fight us you will die" the voice came from nowhere.
"Work with us, and we can rule all of rhun! Ye and eriador to! TO THE VERY PLAINS OF HARAD WE WILL RULE!"
The dwarf's head was filled with the desire of gold, for in the morning they would pillage the countryside all around!
"So will you" the voiuce left the question in the air.


(( This is a guild for darkness so we can go around wrecking havock( the vioce is the balrog))


----------



## Darotek (May 25, 2005)

((so...can we start killing things now?  ))

"Don't listen to it, Gorm," Darotek said softly without a tint of temptation in his bones. As a Dark Elf, he was used to this sort of trickery-- in fact, he thought, what would he do without it? He snickered and looked to his companion. Darotek brushed a stray strand of his black curls out of his red eyes and continued speaking.
"If we listen, we will have to share power. We don't want that, now, do we? Why share when we could take it all?"


----------



## Alatar (May 26, 2005)

"Good point" Said the dwarf, proceding to throw axe after ill-aimed axe at the troll.
The troll, now fully enraged lumbered to the too raising its mace up into the air...


----------



## Darotek (May 31, 2005)

((haha...*sigh* love that avatar))

With a relieved exhale, Darotek lept out of the advancing enemy's way, making a thin slice at its left ankle with the side of his blade. He heard its growl of annoyance and it swung the mace at the Dark Elf again, this time the escape was much more narrow.


----------



## Alatar (Jun 26, 2005)

The sight of the Troll drew a smile on Gorm's weary, thin lips. He leant backwards, clutching the axe untill his knuckles grew white. He would wait until the Troll was exactly where he'd want him.
He threw.
The broad-bladed axe was not designed for throwing, yet it did the job. It buried it's head deep into the Trolls hard skin. The Troll fell down, screaming in pain.
Gorm shouted "Run, quickly!" as they departed through the halls of the lost mines, Moria. They crossed the bridge of Khazad-dum, nimbly, as agile as an elf. (Considering Darotek was an elf, that is no huge feat).
They clambered down Dimrill Dale, breathing in the sweet, clean Middle Earth air.


----------



## Darotek (Jun 29, 2005)

The sunlight bore down on him like a beating to his pale skin. Darotek pulled his black cloak over his brown-haired head and stepped back against the mountain so that at least some shade could kiss his flesh. He breathed heavily and spoke with some effort,

"Where are we off to now, Gorm?"


----------



## Alatar (Jun 29, 2005)

" Well, for a start, we should get clear of the mountains." He said " Sun has just gone up, so we have twelve hours before the Orcs are on us."
He looked over the land, the glow of the golden wood on the edge of his sight. " Well, all we can do is go south and east, we cant go north or east as of the mountains, or south as of the Lady, so East we go!"
As the sun dipped over the mountains, vanishing from veiw, a dwarf and a elf stood in the plains, Lorien was now due south, the elf thought he could sence the Orcs as they streamed out of the mountains, they were halfway to the river.
They stood at the bank of the river, it had took them a day of hard marching, with no rest, to get here, and now they were there.
" So Dwarf," said Darotek " What way now, south to Rohan, or north to the woodmen, or east over the river?"
Gorm looked up, "What's that, it is a shadow in the air,"
" A Eagle, comming our way, there's ten of them."
" Great, do you have a bow?" he said taking out his own crossbow and reading himself for the swoop of the great birds.


----------



## Darotek (Jul 1, 2005)

_((" So Dwarf," said Darotek " What way now, south to Rohan, or north to the woodmen, or east over the river?"
_Gorm looked up, "What's that, it is a shadow in the air,"
_" A Eagle, comming our way, there's ten of them."
_" Great, do you have a bow?" he said taking out his own crossbow and reading himself for the swoop of the great birds.

*Never *speak for someone else's character. That's called godmoding and it is really unacceptable in role-playing. But for the sake of moving the plot along, I'll go with it.))


Darotek took out the bow he had used in the caves and fitted upon it a black arrow he had picked up from the Moria floor. Still he stayed in the shade, wondering if they were to really shoot the birds. He may have been a Dark Elf, but an eagle was still a respectable creature. Honor thine enemy was one of the only philosophies that both good and evil Elves held, and that included Darotek.

So the two waited until the eagles were near. One, the leader it seemed like, swooped down near them and cocked his head; examining the odd pair.

"Greetings, travellers," the mighty bird said. "I am Aste, ruler of the eagles in this part of Middle Earth. Might I inquire as to you business here?"

Darotek looked to his comrade even though Aste was nearer to the Elf. When he didn't have to, he never liked being the one to do the talking.


((Now I kinda godmoded there but... without someone to be the eagles I think it worked out.))


----------



## Alatar (Jul 1, 2005)

Gorm lokked at the bird's, dwarves are not to keen on Eagles, as they fear the other occupiers of the mountais, the creatures of the earth bellow, and the eagles above, nevertheless, a goblin could work out that politness was the best rule here.
" O leader of the birds, we come from khazad dum, since it fell a year ago i have stayed there till at sunrise yeaterday, we were found and had to depart, could you give us aid, for we are hungery and wery."
Gorm was troubled, for all his kin were in the blue mountains or scatterd, the nearest kingdom this side of the mountains was in the red mountains. Though, like any dwarf, he wished to travel north, to the awening place of Durin.
If the eagle would not help them, he planed to travel north,to gain the help of the wandering tribes of dwarves in the vales of Aduin.
"So, Lord of the birds, what do you say?"


----------



## Darotek (Jul 1, 2005)

Darotek looked out from under his hood, red eyes gleaming with a happy tint. The Lord of the Eagles stood with a proud stature and the Prince of Dark Elves had no problem imagining the other birds' loyalty to their leader. Aste cocked his head back at the Elf.

"Is what the dwarf says truth?"

The brunette nodded. "It is."

"Then I shall offer you two of my kin to serve as transport to our nest. Lina, Karutz," Aste motioned behind him and two mighty birds moved to stand before each of the travellers. The one before Gorm was speckled brown and gold with matching eyes; Karutz. Lina, the one in front of Darotek, had jet-coloured eyes that were almost invisible against the raven coat. The Elf said politely to Lina before mounting her (for it was a female),

"Hello there, my name is Dannis." He looked to his companion with a meaningful look in his carlet eyes.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 2, 2005)

Lina looked at the dwarf and the elf with a tint of disapproval in her raven eyes. Her immaculate brown coat was ruffled as the dark elf climbed aboard he had black leather armour and a sword thrust into an intricate scabbard, he was obviously vain sweeping his stray hands of hair back behind his ears. Meanwhile her eagle companion (Karutz) was being a bit stubborn refusing to allow the dwarf onto his back, the dwarf wore steel armour plates immaculately polished and made over standard leather assault armour. He had obviously been looting as he was obviously not a dwarf prince who had at least some claim to fine armour. Her eagle friend had an almost black coat with speckles of grey around his neck area, she had always thought of him as handsome. All in all she was a bit annoyed at this assignment, she didn't fancy meddling with evil.


----------



## Alatar (Jul 2, 2005)

After sevral vain atemps to jump onto the back of the eagle, Gorm climbed a tree branch and lowered himself onto the bird.
The dwarf, wearing his armour proudly, as he was the heir to the realm of Tumunzahr, this armour was once worn by the King of the Hollowbold, that is Nogrod in the elvish tounge. He carried his armour lightly. He wore a cap of steel, a leather under cap resting under that, his collor( wrought of moria steel) his leather assault armour that was made by the men of the west in the pride of khazad-dum, a shirt od steel rings, shinning in the half light of the morning, had been made ere the sun rose, as had his plate armour.
All that he wore was coloured black.
His crossbow was slung over his back next to his battle axe, his walking axe was in his hand, two trowing axes were at his sides, next to his sword, Barazkhad, that came out of ancient times.
So, as he dropped onto the eagle, it is understandable that it was met with some discomfort.
The eagle tensed up, though no longer the size of Throndor, the Eagle race were stronger than any bird of latter day's, so with noticeable effort, the black bird lifted into the air, heading north.


----------



## Darotek (Jul 4, 2005)

With an intrigued smile, the Dark Elf peered down at his surroundings. Unlike most people who rode an eagle, he did not get the sensation thaqt suddenly the world was so small and everyone looked like an ant. For that was the way he saw Middle Earth and its inhabitants every day. Cold wind blew at his face and his hood was immediately removed. 

He stroked a leather-gloved hand across Lina's back. 

"How you doing?" He asked with al the charm he would offer a beautiful lady.


----------



## Alatar (Jul 4, 2005)

Dwarves are not great lovers of flight. Considering thet they live in mountains, this is not that surprising, though as they flew into the air, unaware of his compainions ease, a low quit sound, remarkably simalar to a entish speach, came from him.
"Whyweflyingonthesemangybirds, notgood ment to be on the ground, Ain't natural why..."
As they got closer to the north, he could feel the climate change, he wondered how fast they were going, and decided that his monotoneus speach was not needed.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 8, 2005)

Lina was gliding through the air at ease unlike Karutz. After all he had a huge dwarf (in terms of bellysize) on his back who was in posession of loads of war axes, heavy armour garments and other equipment that Lina did not know the names of. The elf who rode with her was very chatty he kept speaking to her as if trying to seduce her and she didn't like it but he was light and an easy burden compared to the dwarf. Meanwhile the dwarf (who's name she hadn't learn yet) was saying something inaudible over the wind the rush of the air drowning his words away. He stopped and there was a peaceful silence apart from the rush of the wind and the caw-caw of the raucous birds. "How are you Karutz, aching" she said laughing as she spoke. He peered at her through the rush of the wind and didn't reply he dropped back wanting to be alone although he loved her she could be annoying.


----------



## Alatar (Jul 8, 2005)

Gorm, now fully uncomfortable, was reaching a point in Dwarven psychology where he had full acceptance of his position, and was now using the flight to spy out the lands.
" Mahal, who made us, look over us, The one, who gave us life, protect us." he was muttering (In Khuzdul) though when he said " Eru" he eagle gave a noticeable dip. The dwarf was looking ahead, already seeing visions of him at the front of raiding parties, crossbow bolts firing into the night, the woodmen surrendered, they built for the dwarves a kingdom, he would get gold, and then he would gather all his kindred, till all the dwarves were under his command! He would be the master!
He looked north; he would have to find his brethren first.
He was worried; the Elf would not like his plans, but never mind he had something that they did not know about.
An age ago, when the family of Nogrod were visiting their family in the red mountains, they had received, and kept a valuable secret. The sister gift, given to the Dwarves of the Red Mountains, had perished in dragon fire.
The Ring of power hung from his neck.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 9, 2005)

(( can i join)) When Seth saw the two come out of the mountain he carefully watched them, he knew he wouldn't trust the dwarf, the elf was probably trustworthy, he watched as they got onto the eagles. " Adon!" he whistled as the horse came trotting along. he sheathed his sword and long knife and hopped onto her back. he had to track them, he knew something was up.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 12, 2005)

Seth chuckled to himself when he saw the dwarf on the eagle, he knew it was probably not confertable. Seth then cayght sight of something ahead, a vicious-looking Uruk with a crossbow aimed at the Dwarf had popped out. He then jumped off Adon and drew his Longsword, he almost made it when another uruk appeared to stop him. Expertly he sliced through its gut. He started running again but the Uruk fired.....


----------



## Alatar (Jul 13, 2005)

They were nearly at the Dwarven camp, well, where rumour sugested it to be, when Gorm got a unexpected clip on his head.
" What _was _ that?" he said, after somthing had impacted onto his helm. The arrow was complety shattered, he Dwarf only felt a force on his skull. Nevertheless, the sharp eyed eagles could see what happend, and dropped to only a few metre above the ground.
At that nights camp, they told eachother what they had seen.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 13, 2005)

Seth knew the Eagles had seen him, he frowned but then smiled "_Maybe this is the best way to get to know them"_ he thought. When he was back at the Uruks' camp he picked up an elven bow and arrows, he then used them to bring down a couple of rabbits for a peaceable meal with them. Seth then walked into the camp swinging the rabbits' ears. " Uhh...I...Am..Seth, uh who are you? I was the one you saw with the Uruk this morning" Seth stuttered


----------



## Alatar (Jul 15, 2005)

When the stranger spoke, it told gorm sevral things, One, he was a skilled traker to be able to guess where they camped. Two, he had a horse nearby, maybe meras to be able to find them. Three, he was _very_ softfooted to beable to avoide the sense of the elf who was one watch. Four, he wanted peace. Five, he would not like gorms plan for the woodmen.
But as he was thinking this trough, insict prevailed, and in one sweep of his axe, gorm had taken out his legs from under him. Of course, if gorm was realy tring to kill him, he would have used the blade of his axe, not the shaft.
Seth lay on the floor, even as he was falling though, he was drawing a knife, this could have gone bad, had not Darotek Intervened.
A strung arrow pressed in to the ranger, Darotek had moved through the camp, and had reached seth, before he could get up.
Gorm left Darotek to deal with the new arival, whilst Gorm cooked the rabbits, knowing that by tomorow they would reach his Kin.
With or without the Man.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 16, 2005)

Seth snarled,the handle of the axe took him off guard. the elf had come out of nowhere all he wanted to do was help, he still didn't trust the Dwarf. "ehem. You can lower your bow now." He then sat down on a fallen log." huh two on one." he muttered under his breath.He then began to oil his weapons and kept them close." I will follow them, and I will be their friend......"He then went across the camp to think...


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 16, 2005)

Seth wondered what that Dwarf was hiding. He whistled for Adon, He unloaded then His pots and pans,etc, He then started a fire away from the other two"*muttering elvish* I hope that dwarf comes clean." Seth then walked a few feet away from the two and closed his eyes to listen for any sudden movements..




Occ((sorry about that stuff.))


----------



## Alatar (Jul 16, 2005)

(( okay, 1, Seth was not shot, i would not make someone elses caracter do that, i just though that Darotek place a strung arrow agaist him, to stop the fight. 2, before you do any thing like get them atacked, when they FLEW is nearly impossible, ask us first. 3, I want to keep random Uruk-Hai out of this, i want to see what will happen when they get to the north and how darotek reacts to the dwarfs plan, Btw At this time the urak Hai have not been created. 4 I do not like the whole mind reading thing, it's your caracter but... it's so out of the rules of tolkien, as in only elves can read men's mind if they are let, See the Sil. I think you should say when you plan to do something in OOc first (like when you showed up at the camp), now i am going to wait for maggot or Darotek to show up before i post again.
Darotek, i am sorry i made your caracter do anything, i just thought you could stop the fight, and talk to the ranger, i did not mean for it to be major, if you want me to deleate that bit i will.))


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 18, 2005)

And why are you being so negative, Seth is coming in peace and could you delete the bit of the knife thanx a lot...


----------



## Alatar (Jul 19, 2005)

(( Thanks.))


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 20, 2005)

Are you talking to me? or correcting me?


----------



## Darotek (Jul 31, 2005)

*woops sorry, ive been at camp. back now...*

Darotek brooded in his unlit corner. He did not like this situation at all, not only because he was a stranger to this place, but there were no trees to speak of. Gorm was around here somewhere, and that new one... Seth. Darotek, not being an exaxctly trusting person to begin with, would pretend he was not there when he wasn't directly faced with speaking to him.

A few days passed and the Dark Elf went in search for his friend.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 1, 2005)

Seth saw the elf and followed him, only stepping in an elvish movement. He glanced around the tree and there he was still walking. " Why won't he stop!" He mumbled and made a violent gesture in mid air.


----------



## Darotek (Aug 2, 2005)

With a flustered sigh, Darotek muttered under his breath some profanity about the constant moving about of Dwarves. The prince stopped dead in his tracks and decided maybe he wasn't going about this in the right way. He sat down on a rock and racked his brain for places that he hadn't already checked for Gorm. In his silence he also sensed someone else there with him. He spun around and saw... nothing. Hm, must have been the lack of sleep or something.


----------



## Alatar (Aug 12, 2005)

Through all this Gorm had been sleeping. he had no idea what was hapening, till he sat up and saw Darotek, with Seth shadowing him.
" Whats happening?" he asked to the elfs back.


----------



## Darotek (Aug 13, 2005)

He jumped nearly a foot off of his rock, unsheathing his sword and spinning around so that the blade was inches from Gorm's face. Once he saw who the speaker had been, Darotek exhaled and slowly put the sword away.

"I am sorry, friend," the Prince said with a shaky smile. "I fear I have been... hearing things or something of that like. Tell me, do you feel a prescence?" ((wow, did I spell that wrong))


----------



## Bergolilac (Aug 21, 2005)

Meanwhile in Isengard, Saruman tests his first lithium fusion bomb and destroys middle earth in the time it takes light to travel from the flashpoint to it's furthest reach.

The end.


----------



## Darotek (Aug 22, 2005)

Bergolilac said:


> Meanwhile in Isengard, Saruman tests his first lithium fusion bomb and destroys middle earth in the time it takes light to travel from the flashpoint to it's furthest reach.
> 
> The end.


 
((who the **** is this guy?))


----------



## Alatar (Aug 25, 2005)

*Hit's Bergolilac with oar*

"Yes, somones there, probebly the stinkin' ranger, there somthing fishy about him..."
From the wood they heard a twig snap, then the unmistakeable sound of a curse.
Gorm looked at Darotek, and nodded to the wood.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 25, 2005)

Seth gritted his teeth when a sharp twig enlodged itself in his neck and he jumped around carelessly. He watched the two motion towards him and he quickly scampered up the tree. He gazed down and prayed the dwarf wouldn't use his axe on the tree.


----------



## Alatar (Aug 26, 2005)

He's hiding, thought Gorm, why is he hiding.
He turned around sharply, he thought he had heard somthing, he took a few steps forward, looked up ino the tree.
" Hello" he said.


----------



## Darotek (Aug 26, 2005)

Alatar said:


> *Hit's Bergolilac with oar*


 
((*doubles over laughing*))


Darotek watched from his rock the scene that was playing out before him. Yes, that ranger... a curious character, not that he was at any liberty to call anyone else curious. 

He decided to perhaps try and frighten the other man a little. With a gracefully motion, he unsheathed his sword and walked over to be beside Gorm, looking up into the tree's branches.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Sep 5, 2005)

Seth gulped but then shook his head, no man, no elf for that matter should scare him. He then saw him draw his sword. "What do you want? A duel? Fine." He slowly dropped to the ground and drew his sword. He slapped it against his for an intimidation.


----------



## Alatar (Sep 10, 2005)

" No, you fool!" Yelled Grom "we want to know what yer doing!" Grom looked at the elf and muttered to him " Mahal! this ones nervous"


----------

